# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Emotiv EPOC, neuroheadset, EEG brain activity tracker, Emotiv, Eveleigh, Australia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Emotiv

Home page - emotiv.com/epoc

----------


## Airicist

4.5 year old boy plays with EPOC Emotive 

 Uploaded on Sep 14, 2010




> Children can learn very quickly.
> Brain Wave Emotive Epoc

----------


## Airicist

Use of the Emotiv Epoc Headset 

 Uploaded on Nov 10, 2011




> Instructions on using the Emotiv Epoc headset (consumer and developer). This covers unpackaging, parts, and assembly.

----------

